# Sick Guppy! HELP!



## goldfishbetta (May 10, 2009)

i noticed that one of my guppies sits on the botom of the tank and has it's gills move very fast and when it does swim it's on his side. is it swimbladder? I wil be gone for the next 2-3 days.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

here comes the questions.....
how long has the tank been running?
tank mates?
water parameters?
how often do you clean the tank?


----------

